# Wonderbaarlik Sondag more



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

Every now and then when you miss South Africa you must watch the DVD.
2011 is very far away so I think you must try and make a plan for a short visit next year during hunting season. :wink:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Ruhan said:


> Every now and then when you miss South Africa you must watch the DVD.
> 2011 is very far away so I think you must try and make a plan for a short visit next year during hunting season. :wink:


Ruhan, every evening I sit in camo clothes with my bow and binocular at my PC and watch at this http://www.webworldcam.com/webcam-in...tv/web/djuma1/
I feel like in a blind and at home.
Unfortunately next year are so much other important things here are running that I am not able to come home again. You will see if you are here in January how bad looks my mother ( this is only one reason ). Nietemin ek hoop in ses jaar ek kan emigreer.


----------



## SAHUNT (Aug 24, 2009)

Gebede vir jou Moeder


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

SAHUNT said:


> Gebede vir jou Moeder


Baie dankie !!!!!


----------

